# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Juso afslankvezels,wie heeft ervaring mee?

## Moona

Ik gebruik sinds 3 maanden Juso Afslankvezels, tot nu toe ben ik 11 kilo afgevallen.

Ik gebruik het 3 keer per dag, een afgestreken eetlepel.

Zijn er hier mensen die het al langere tijd dan ik gebruiken, en misschien een hogere dosering?
Ik wil in totaal 20 kilo afvallen, en het gaat mooi op deze manier, maar ik zou graag ervaringen uitwisselen mbt het gerbuik op lange termijn.

PS
Ik gebruik een afgestreken eetlepel ipv een gewone omdat ik al heel snel een vol gevoel ervan krijg.

----------


## carm3h

Heey.. wat voor iets is het dan.. ( k ben pas 14 en wil ook afvallen..)
Waar koop je het ..? hoe duur is het enz.&#33;?
[email protected] [FONT=Impact]Maarja..laat me anders daar effe op weten..Groetjes &#33;&#33;

----------


## Gast: Ineke

Hallo,
sinds een week gebruik ik dit ook, en bel al een kilo kwijt. Ik heb inderdaad geen trek meer tussendoor (met name zoet&#33 :Wink:  en een prettige bijkomstigheid van dit gezonde natuurlijke produkt (&#33 :Wink:  is dat het betaalbaar is ook&#33;
Een vriendin is er al 10 kilo mee kwijt&#33; Ik hoef niet zoveel kwijt, maar toch wel een kilo of 5 en heb mezelf beloofd dat dit de laatste keer is dat dit nodig moet zijn .... afvallen&#33; En nu ook echt&#33;
Veel succes en lieve groetjes,
Ineke

----------


## dorien

hey hey 
ik wil ook een aantal kilos kwijt zou een van jullie mij misschien kunnen mailen waar ik dit kan kopen en wat extra informatie erover?
alvast bedankt ..
email:[email protected]

----------


## Guest

Het is te koop bij De Tuinen.

http://www.juso.nl/jusoafslankvezels.html

http://www.dikke-mensen.nl/phpBB2/viewtopi...pic.php?p=36389

Groetjes Wendy

----------


## Niet geregistreerd

ik ga het ook proberen

----------


## lieske

hallo ik wil graag ervaringen uitwisselen met andere mensen die juso afslankvezels gebruiken.

----------


## lieske

ja ik gebruik ze ook.



> Ik gebruik sinds 3 maanden Juso Afslankvezels, tot nu toe ben ik 11 kilo afgevallen.
> 
> Ik gebruik het 3 keer per dag, een afgestreken eetlepel.
> 
> Zijn er hier mensen die het al langere tijd dan ik gebruiken, en misschien een hogere dosering?
> Ik wil in totaal 20 kilo afvallen, en het gaat mooi op deze manier, maar ik zou graag ervaringen uitwisselen mbt het gerbuik op lange termijn.
> 
> PS
> Ik gebruik een afgestreken eetlepel ipv een gewone omdat ik al heel snel een vol gevoel ervan krijg.

----------


## meliss

wie kan me hier meer over vertellen?
mail me ff [email protected]

----------


## Gast9

ik heb ze vorige week gekocht. Tot nu toe is er niet veel gebeurd, 1/2 kg maar dat kan toeval zijn. Ik wil maar een kilo of vier , vijf, afvallen. Ze geven inderdaad een vol gevoel en de smaak is nie slecht, vooral in wat fruitsap.
Nog iemand ervaring ermee?-

----------


## nathalie77

Ik zou er ook wel meer over willen weten!

----------


## nathalie77

> Hallo,
> sinds een week gebruik ik dit ook, en bel al een kilo kwijt. Ik heb inderdaad geen trek meer tussendoor (met name zoet!) en een prettige bijkomstigheid van dit gezonde natuurlijke produkt (!) is dat het betaalbaar is ook!
> Een vriendin is er al 10 kilo mee kwijt! Ik hoef niet zoveel kwijt, maar toch wel een kilo of 5 en heb mezelf beloofd dat dit de laatste keer is dat dit nodig moet zijn .... afvallen! En nu ook echt!
> Veel succes en lieve groetjes,
> Ineke


Hoeveel is die vriendin afgevallen en in hoeveel tijd?

----------


## Zwemmertje

Oi,
Ik wilde even weten of de darmreiniger hetzelfde is als juso afslankvezels van de kruidvat....is namelijk veel goedkoper

Zwemmertje

----------


## elisa1950

heeft iemand ervaring met juso vezels?ik gebruik het nu 3 weken en ik kom alleen bij ipv dat ik afval.ik eet gezond en beweeg veel,heb problemen met de stoelgang en omdat juso vezels een goede stoelgang en gewichtsvermindering belooft,ben ik eraan begonnen,maar beiden werkt niet terwijl ik 2 liter water erbij drink.kan iemand me helpen en zeggen wat ik verkeerd doe?groetjes

----------


## elisa1950

wat een forum.
mijn eerste bericht hier en niemand die reageert.????????????????????????
bedankt.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## maharidoed

Waarom eet je niet gewoon bruinbrood?

----------


## elisa1950

ik eet vezelrijk voedsel,bruin brood,veel groente en fruit,hoef niet perse af te vallen,was meer voor de stoelgang.ben gestopt nu.

----------


## meisje**

hoeveel kosten die dingeen ?

----------


## Zwemmertje

> hoeveel kosten die dingeen ?


De Juso afslankvezels kosten ongeveer rond de 12,00 en de darmreiniger iets van 4,00 maar zelf gebruik ik het nog niet en miss ga ik het ook niet gebruiken, omdat ik aan het afvallen ben door gewoon weinig te eten, maar wel regelmatig (bij mij helpt het wel een beetje maar miss niet bij andere....)

Succes Iedereen!!!

----------


## NeverEver

Kan je de afslankvezels ook gebruiken bij Sonja Bakker?
Groetjes!

----------


## ladietjelee

Ben ook geinteresseerd in deze Juso, maar wat kan ik daar van verwachten?
In ieder geval een vol gevoel begrijp ik eruit, maar hoe gaan je darmen hiermee om? Krijg je er diaree van, want dat zou toch wel prettig zijn dat je weet waar je je op in kan stellen als je zoiets inneemt. Dus misschien weet Moona me dit te vertellen omdat zij er al zoveel mee is afgevallen.

----------

